# Watched Said Movie or not watched said Movie?



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

simple , the above user will say a movie and you say whether you have watched it or not?

I will start

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watched.

Song at Midnight (1937)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

The Fifth Element


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have not.

Peeping Tom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have.

The Ruling Class


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have.

Justice League Dark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've seen 15 minutes of it. I had to leave and never went back to it. I'll do it when I'm done Temple of Doom. 

Avengers: Infinity War :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have.

Who Can Kill a Child?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why do I get the feeling I'm never going to say yes one single time?

No. 

Heat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have.

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

Casino


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

no

Dark City


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Liar Liar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have.

Cries and Whispers


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Dune


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have.

Delicatessen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No 

I Come In Peace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have... Good times.

Hard Ticket to Hawaii


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No 

Split Second


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Haven't. Dammit, I've seen Hard Ticket to Hawaii, too. :/

Crimson Tide


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

House (1977)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Clue


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes

On Golden Pond


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No
Fortress


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Of course.

Highlander


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell yes

Highlander: The Search for Vengence


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No..I had no idea.

Troy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

InexorableJourney said:


> No..I had no idea.
> 
> Troy


Its possibly the only Highlander movie outside the original that people generally like

Yes
Cockneys vs Zombies


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Quick Change


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

No

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Equilibrium


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Indeed.

Clash of the Titans (1981)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Tango and Cash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Absolutely.

Lethal Weapon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Of Course

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I did yes.

Captain Ron


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope

Airheads


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nada.

Overboard (1987)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Transformers: The Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't remember if I have.

UHF (1989)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*No.

Strippers vs Zombies?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Resident Evil: Degeneration


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

virus21 said:


> No
> 
> Resident Evil: Degeneration


I think I watched it but those Resident Evil movies are so forgettable went right over my head.

Mechanic Resurrection


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

No

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have.

Scream 3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Starship Troopers


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes

From Russia with Love


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shockingly no

12 Monkeys


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

uh-huh

The Great Escape


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

No.

Rear Window


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have.

Possession (1981)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sadly yes

Beastmaster


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh yes

Prometheus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watched. It sucked donkey balls.

Flight with Denzel Washington.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:nah2

Escobar: Paradise Lost


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Training Day


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, good movie.

The Equalizer.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Shin Godzilla


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

niet

Starship Troopers


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have.

Daria: Is It Fall Yet?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Heart Condition (1990)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Murder on the Orient Express (1974)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

*The Redeemer*

Guess what I'm watching right now...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've seen it as well. Nobody posts anything I've seen, so I need to point out that there are some movies I have. They're rare.

No. (to The Redeemer)

I'm assuming you're watching that right now?...

Jackie Brown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep, saw it

Solo A Star Wars Story


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

Spider-Man 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. 

The H-Man


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes

The Meteor Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Speed


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes.

Scarface: Shame of A Nation


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Haven't.


Cape Fear (1962)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Cape Fear (1991) (Y)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes, didn't like it.

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boooo. I love the remake. Plus, it inspired Bray Wyatt. That makes it the greatest movie ever made.

Yes.

Platoon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Absolutely

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have not. 

Valerie and Her Week of Wonders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Mask of Fu Manchu


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope

The Toxic Avenger


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Like half of it and then clips on youtube.


Rope


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Totally slipped me by.

The Gauntlet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course.

Gran Torino.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

Hell Or High Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, it was good stuff.

Blue Ruin.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

The Nice Guys


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't be so quick to like that post, I hated Gran Torino.

As for The Nice Guys...










A modern CLASSIC that everyone within the sound of this post needs to watch. 

A Fistful Of Dollars


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't be so quick to like that post, I hated Gran Torino.
> 
> As for The Nice Guys...
> 
> ...












This is one of those times I'm going to have to disagree with you. Loved that film to bits. Nice Guys was good though, so you make up for it. :asuka

Yes to the film.

Godfather: Part III AKA the worst one.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Dr. No


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes

Following


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope.

Spawn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Good Will Hunting


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Superman III


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This is one of those times I'm going to have to disagree with you. Loved that film to bits. Nice Guys was good though, so you make up for it. :asuka
> 
> Yes to the film.
> 
> Godfather: Part III AKA the worst one.


The Nice Guys is more than "good". It's one of the best movies of the last decade.

I haven't seen Gran Torino in YEARS, so maybe a re-watch would change my opinion of it, but I don't have a desire to see it again. #1, the story revolves around a kid stealing his car. Who fucking cares? I'm not a car guy, I don't give a shit about his car. Secondly, it's just 2 hours of Eastwood being a bitter, foul mouthed racist. This is basically the plot of Gran Torino










That's it. That's all it is. BTW, I realize this is the worst photoshop of all time. I have NO graphics experience, and I did this in Paint. I know it looks dumb.

No. I've seen the first II and that's it. I don't seek out bad superhero films.

The Wolf Of Wall Street


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

True Lies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep.

Donnie Darko.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. It's on my list.

Beetlejuice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watch it. It's a good mindfuck film.

Yes.

Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why would I want to watch a "mindfuck" film? That's a good way to send it off my list.

No. 

Sausage Party


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No

The Running Man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sheesh, okay. :woah

Yes. One of my favourites from Arnie.

Last Action Hero.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.









Predator


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have to watch The Running Man. Apparently it's idiotic but in a good way.






17:18

Hilarious. :lol

Yes.

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Angels In The Outfield


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope.

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes. First time I actually say yes in this thread.

Kong: Skull Island


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3jp1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Kingsman: The Secret Service


I gotta watch it again, it's been over 20 years, but it was a fun movie during my childhood. It's got Christopher Lloyd, so you probably can't go wrong.

No.

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Never seen anything from that franchise.

Dead Poets Society (one of my favorite movies)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Forrest Gump


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes


The Voices


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obviously. Have you seen who's in it? :aryep

End of Watch.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Obviously. Have you seen who's in it? :aryep
> 
> End of Watch.


Yeah. Gemma Arterton. She's wonderful.

No


Boondock Saints


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

The Simpsons movie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, I love it. I think they did a good job of bringing Simpsons to the big screen.

Edit: Still yes.

Over the Hedge.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Birdemic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, and after seeing the ratings, I'm not sure I'd want to either. :lol 

Scarface.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes

Into the Wild


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

The Shape of Water :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes

Training Day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Um, YES!










Limitless.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

T'was great!

The Presidio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought that was just a song. So basically what I'm trying to say is, no.

2012.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope 

Patriot Games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Eyes Without a Face :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No. 

Brazil


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

The Boys from Brazil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Doctor Strange (1978 TV movie)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nay

Police Academy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep.

Escape Plan.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

uh-huh.

The Italian Job (1969)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I actually can't remember if I have. I'm pretty sure I have, I know for sure I've seen the remake.

Disaster Movie. I'm sorry if you have. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. :sadbecky

Hercules in the Haunted World


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw like 5 minutes of it and just stopped for some reason.

Big Trouble In Little China - Which I'll be watching for the first time tonight.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep, hated it.

Rogue One


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, I personally really enjoyed it. Loved the tone. I'm not a huge Star Wars guy, but I thought it was good.

Solo: A Star Wars Story.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have.

Perfect Blue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES!!!!!!! :mark :dance roud :clap

The Blob (1958)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes


The Room


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Countless times.


Deep Red (I'm watching this for the first time today)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InexorableJourney said:


> Yep, hated it.
> 
> Rogue One


Believe me, I get it. I liked the movie, but it's weird, schlocky and very much a B movie if ever I've seen one. I don't think I need to see it again for any reason, but it did have a certain charm to it.

No.

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fuck yea used to be my favorite film.


Memento


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Mr. Vampire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No 
Vampire in Brooklyn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Evil is good yes


Evil dead


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep.

Mean Girls


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

deffo.

Last Exit to Brooklyn
(did not like it at all)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No

The Deliberate Stranger


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, it still lives with me.

On a lighter note, Up (2009)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

Big Hero 6


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Moby Dick


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Primal Fear


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, think so.

Venom.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes. I saw it yesterday and it's not that bad imo.

X-Men 2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Shoot Em Up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. Underrated IMO.

Lucky Number Slevin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope

Spectre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeppers.

Jigoku


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No. :confused

Blade.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hell yes awesome movie

The voices


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Godzilla vs. Mechagodzilla II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

House of Dark Shadows


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

The Raven


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nevermore

Burke & Hare


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

no

******* Vampires.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No.

******* zombies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope.

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Mummy (1932)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Gattaca


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Affirmative

Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Snakes on a plane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

indeed, mothafuckin' snakes on this mothafuckin' plane!!

The Fan (1996)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Mortal Kombat (1995)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes


Pumpkinhead


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

The outsiders


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Scent of a Woman


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

No

White Men Can't Hump!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Shutter Island


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes
Event Horizon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah

Nacho Libre


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

I know what you did last summer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Tron: Legacy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No.

Venom


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope.

Planet of the Apes (1968)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Absofreakinlutely!

Planet of the Apes (2001)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sadly yes

WarGames (1983)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Tron (1982)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes
An American Werewolf in London


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark Yup.

The Curse of the Werewolf. :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Teen Wolf


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

indubitably 

Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Dogma (first thing I thought of when throwing someone from a train)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah, good stuff

Tropic Thunder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Your Vice is a Locked Room and Only I Have the Key


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Night at the Museum


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Oops... Ninja'd... No, not that one.

Night at the Museum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep. 

It's Love I'm After


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

surprisingly, no.

The Jackal


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I SWEAR TO GOD... My first reaction (before seeing your comment) was "Surprisingly, no."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

Too Late for Tears


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Singin' in the Rain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep.

Love Me Tonight


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Don't think so.

The Court Jester


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Phantom of the Paradise, the greatest film of all time.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep.

A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

The Unknown (1927)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Unknown is appropriate title.

No, I ain't seen that shit. :hglol

The Last House on the Left (1972).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yup

Big Mama's house


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

noow

The Producers (1967)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Layer Cake


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oh yeah

New Jack City


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You're goddamn right I did

Demolition man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Indeed

Soylent Green


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

So so good

School of Rock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. I love that movie.










Shallow Hal.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I did and it sucked 

I feel pretty


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, and it has Amy Schumer in it so I'd avoid at all costs. :lol

American Pie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Van Wilder


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes 

Harold and Kumar go to white castle


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Haven't.


THE FOG (1980)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yeh

The Mist (2007)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Spider Labyrinth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alas..no

Damien: Omen II (1978)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Beast Must Die


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Negotiator (1998)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Haven't.

End of Evangelion


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes. And its expensive as shit to actually buy

Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep.

Lupin III: The Mystery of Mamo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Cowboy Bebop: Knocking on Heaven's Door


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. I gave up on Cowboy Bebop after I didn't like "the GOAT", so called, Ballad Of Fallen Angels. Let alone get to a movie. 

Mean Streets


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

kinda 

Final destination 2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Dredd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. It's a great, underrated comic book movie. I want that tv series with Karl Urban reprising his role. He's down, let's make it happen.

Forrest Gump


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes


The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed Up Zombies


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

not for all the T in Tibet

Porky's


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Manos The Hands of Fate


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep.


Fatal Attraction



virus21 said:


> Yes. And its expensive as shit to actually buy


I got a copy for $2, didn't even know it was expensive until I looked it up later. Walking into a Cash Converters, I never know what I'll find. I actually saw another copy for $3 months later in the same store.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Fatal Attraction
> ...


Don't have one of those near me.

No
Overdrawn at the Memory Bank


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What kind of fucking movies do you watch? You sound just like Phantom.

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What kind of fucking movies do you watch? You sound just like Phantom.
> 
> Once Upon A Time In The West


Most of those are from MST3k

No
Clue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. It's on the long list I have. Were it on Netflix or Prime, I'd have already watched it, but as is, I have to pay for it, so I'm procrastinating and seeing the ones on the streaming services first.....for the most part. If I really want to see something, I'll fork out the money.

Master And Commander: The Far Side Of The World


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Little Shop of Horrors (80s version)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I tuned in some of the way through, so yeh

Critical Condition (1987)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Lifeforce


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

True romance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No
The Day After


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Spiritual Boxer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Freddy got fingered


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

sadly yes :lol

The Sting 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no, never heard of it until a few days back, The Sting though muah!

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Time After Time


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yeh

Crossworlds (1997)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Shock Treatment (1981)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Repo: The Genetic Opera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Last of Shelia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rush Hour.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Crippled Avengers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

of course to Rush Hour, no to Crippled Avengers (ninja)

Shanghai Knights (2003)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes

Insomnia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Deafula


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

The Seventh Seal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Shock! Shock! Shock!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Just watched a review, looks pretty awesome! Have to find the rest of it.

Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think so.

Jason X.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Hellraiser: Judgment


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

Dont tell mom the babysitters dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Musical Vampire


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nope

Spaced Invaders


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Dance of the dead


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Tag (with one of the best intros to a movie I've ever seen)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. Was good.

Edit: Nevermind, thought you were talking about the 2018 film. No, I haven't seen that one.

I Don't Feel at Home in This World Anymore.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

John does at the end


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I have

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Tales of the Third Dimension


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No

Fast Times at Ridgemont High*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Battle Wizard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No

Ghost (1990)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

Surf ninjas must die


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Freddy vs. Jason.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No

Killer Workout (1987)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Beauty and the Beast (1946, the GOAT version)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No

Baseketball


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh yes. One of my favourites.

Venom


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No, don't plan to after Spider-Man 3

Team America: World Police


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

For sure

The Guard (2011 with Brendan Gleeson and Don Cheadle)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No. I've been meaning to watch it but never got around to it.

Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No

The Lion King


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes.

The Girl on the Train


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Halloween III: Season of the Witch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes. It really wasn't as bad as the Reviews would have you think. No Michael Myers sucks, but it isn't terrible.

V/H/S.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes 

Since this wasnt answered last time

Surf ninjas must die


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nup.


ANGST (1983)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope. Sounds pretty fucked up from the description. 

It (2017).


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no, seem to be less clowns in the news terrorizing people now as well.

FIREFOX (1982)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Lady Frankenstein


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nay

Child's Play


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep.

Seed of Chucky.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes

The Karate Kid (1984)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep.

The Raid: Redemption.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Swamp thing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope.

The Way, Way Back. (If not, you should)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No

South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Better Off Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Street Trash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Crazy Rich Asians?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

No. Don't plan to either.

Mandy?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No. Nicolas Cage is a duffer.

Moonlight, - Academy Award for Best Picture Winner 2017, sounds boring af.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes! I was at a Q&A with Nic Cage and Kevin Smith. I posted the video here a few months ago.

Yes. Great movie. 


The Sorcerers (1967)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

The Toxic Avenger


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oh yes.

Buy & Cell


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oi 'aven't.

To Catch A Thief


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

classic gold, yes.

Suspicion (1941)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope.

Wonder (2017).


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wonder..no.

Tarzan the Ape Man (1932)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah, man!

A Matter of Life and Death


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't but "director of Peeping Tom" means it shoots up on my watchlist.

...........Angry Birds Movie?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cars 3.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Dragonball Evolution


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Mortal Kombat: Annihilation


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes 

Old boy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes!

Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey



Spoiler: One of the best endings ever


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Training Day


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hell yes


Tremors


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

only the original and the five sequels.

Mask (1985)


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Never heard of it

Doghouse (2009)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Transylvania 6-5000


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yep

Attack of the killer tomatoes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*No.

Pitfighter?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Excalibur


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion. :mark:

:nah Don't think I have.

Dark City.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Nope.

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Lovers Lane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Strange Brew?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah

Are We There Yet?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Trespass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Step Brothers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Come Drink with Me?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

King of new york


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes.

The Great Dictator.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes. 

Daydreams?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Your Name ?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Tag?


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> No.
> 
> Tag?


yes.

the sasquatch gang


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Pacific Rim


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Corpse Party?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No but I wish if that gif is any indication.

Battle Royale


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes. :mark:

Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Yeah.

*Antropothogus*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Your Vice is a Locked Room and Only I Have the Key


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, but you knew that already. :lol 

Terrifier. :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Yep. Best horror film in years.

*Nadja*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Mark of the Vampire.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yep

Young frankenstein


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Rain Man


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Yes.

*A Trip to the Moon*.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes.

Coffy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

Black Mama, White Mama


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

O yea

Little ceasar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Paper Towns


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

The Voices


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yep

Save the last dance


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Doctor Who and the Daleks?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh yes many a time huge dr who fan


Thinks Britain is heading for a recession never seen in our history


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lol no

Natural Born Killers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah.

Memento.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hell yea one of my favorite movies of all time.

Pi


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Millennium (1989)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Screamers?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No.

Brainscan.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

Night of the Creeps?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Not

Bumblebee?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Not yet, but definitely going to.


The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nada

Every which way but loose


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes

Moby Dick (1956)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Phone Booth (2002).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Watched

Memento


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes.

Amarcord.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Bedazzled (2000)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Watched

Undercover Brother


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.


The Game Plan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Krampus


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Natural born killers


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes. And speaking of Woody Harrelson....


Venom? (with awesome Woody cameo at the end)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

No country for old men


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

The Cyclops?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I sat next to Bert I. Gordon during a screening of it! :woo

Buddha's Palm


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Didn't see that one.


Mega Python vs. Gatoroid? (Starring Debbie Gibson and Tiffany)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Blood feast


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Batman (1966)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No.

Home Alone Holiday Heist


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No


Home Alone 3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Shin Godzilla


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, but I should. I've seen the Godzilla remake and the cheesy one with Matthew Broderick. 

Jingle All The Way.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes 

Silent night deadly night 2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Team America: World Police


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gremlins 2: The New Batch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

Tango and Cash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yesh

Krull


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Digimon: The Movie


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hell no

Night crawler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

The Return of Jafar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope. Only the first Alladin. 

Big Hero 6


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Unfortunately, no

Battle Royale


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No


Scary Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Uh-huh

Pet Sematary (1989)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yep

Maximum overdrive


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.

Venom.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yup.

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

Rocky V


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nana naaah nana nuuur nana naaah nana nuuur ded de derr de der derrr de de derr dede derrrr de de der de dedur, yes

Mean Girls (2004)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesh. So fetch.

*Beneath the Planet of the Apes*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. That's my favorite Apes sequel.

Leave Her to Heaven.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes what a silly movie

Dangerous liaisons


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, didn't rate it

Romancing the Stone (1984) - ahem, duff


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nope.

*Less Than Zero*.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes 
Stranger than Fiction


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

'fraid knot

Big


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes 

Trading Places


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

All time favorite

Ghostbusters (2016)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Thankfully, no

Four rooms


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, yes.

*Miami Vice*.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Shoot Em Up


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No


Halloween H20


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Loved shoot em up. Yes should've been the actual conclusion of the Halloween series.

Crank


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yep, nothing like the occasional bit of ultraviolence

Shaft (1971)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Summer of 84 (2018).


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Poison Ivy (1992)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

not sure if I have

Bound (1996)


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't watch it.

Stuck On You (2003)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Green Street (2005).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Not

Pokemon Heroes?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope

Ghost Dad


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope

Looper


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Attack of the killer tomatoes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Searching with John Cho.

If you haven't, you should. (Y)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Rob Roy (1995)



Spoiler: If you haven't watched it the best scene, but also one that spoils the movie so there's that


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure

Eight legged freaks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no, that was actually the movie that stopped me going out to the cinema any more, I thought, what's the point.

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Joe Versus the Volcano


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes/No; seen some.

*Assault On Precinct 13*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I thought I had, but after looking at youtube, I guess not

The Andromeda Strain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope 


Target For Rage


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No.

Robocop (remake)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sadly no

Swamp thing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Bad Taste


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yush

John Dies at the End


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes fucking lying movie.

Natural Born Killers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes

Seven


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course.

Mystic River.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nooooo

-I learned my lesson, I watched Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil, directed by Clint Eastwood.
I only saw it because, directed by Clint Eastwood.
It was so bad, so so bad. Fking Clint Eastwood.

Red Heat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes
True romance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes

Suicide Kings


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No.

*High Plains Drifter*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Lili (1953)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Willard (either version is fine)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Neither.

TORSO


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesh :monkey

*Run Lola Run*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep. Watched it this year at Uni. 

Jaws THE REVENGE


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes 

The cult of chucky


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.

All the movies in the Tremors series?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Daddy's Home


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Blades of Glory


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When it came out, yes. 

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes

Snatch


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

Jay and silent Bob strike back


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

Kill Bill Volume 1


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes. 

Halloween 1978


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think I saw it a long time ago. I'm not sure if I've ever seen it from beginning to end, I may have. I remember parts of it, but I was probably bored and stopped. Loomis has a great speech (the blackest eyes.....the devils eyes) but that's about it. 

Bird Box, the stupid new Netflix movie that people are now doing challenges with where they blind themselves and get hurt. :no:


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No.

The Fly (1986)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No


Wild Things (1998)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes

The Game (1997)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

VALENTINE


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No.


The Gate?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No, but it looks great!

House (1986)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes (and all of the sequels).


The Omen


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes

One Flew Under the Cuckoos Nest


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes 

A clockwork orange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. It sucked.

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No. Yet I own it. I'll watch it one day

Wayne's World


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've seen the first 20 minutes or so. It wasn't that interesting. 

Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


GOAT Sherlock Peter Cushing in The Hound of the Baskervilles (1959)

(I know Phantom is the only person who can answer "yes" to this, but I thought I'd try anyway)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, but I would try it if I could find it. I like Sherlock stories, and Tarkin as Holmes sounds interesting. 

EDIT - It's on Youtube movies. Big shock. I will at some point. 

My Fellow Americans. The most underrated comedy of all time. 











:beckylol


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

RoboCop


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.

Dredd (2012).


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Robocop - Yes
Dredd - no (the trailer sucked) 

Frankenstein (the one with De Niro)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dredd rules.

Never saw Frankenstein

Death Proof, otherwise known as the movie that proved that every director, no matter who they are, makes at least one bad movie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope

The first Harry Potter movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See every Tarantino movie except that one. 

I've seen every Harry Potter.....but only last year. It took me a while to get to them, but I loved the shit out of them. 

Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes.

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Young Frankenstein


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes! Awesome movie. 

Young Frankenstein is also great

The Producers


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Spaceballs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:yes

Solo: A Star Wars Story.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Cool World


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No.

True Romance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think so, although I can't remember that movie much at all.

Cruel Intentions.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes, I didn't rate it.

3 Men and a Little Lady (1990)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't remember seeing 3 Men and a Little Lady, but I have seen Cruel Intentions.

Speaking of which, Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The Court Jester


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 


Debbie does Dallas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.


Teen Witch (1989)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Disturbia (2007).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Nana (2005)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Not once ever 

Fubar 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Dreamscape (1984)



Spoiler: The most complete spoiler possible


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope.

Corner Gas: The Movie


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope

Orgasmo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes, but its no BASEketball

Jacob's Ladder (1990)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.

House at the End of the Street (2012).


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Buried Alive (1990)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Moss Rose


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

That is such an obscure movie that I literally had to type "film" next to the title to get the correct results when I googled it. I initially got some plant... 

:beckylol

Anyway, no.

Carlito's Way


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's a good one tho. If y'all are looking for an eerie mystery, Moss Rose is worth a watch.

Yessir.

The Lady Hermit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think anybody in my entire country has seen that film.

Hell Or High Water


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes. Good movie. Ben Foster is fantastic.

The Accountant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Bridges was better.

Yes. I didn't like it. 

The Big Lebowski. Anybody who hasn't seen this one gets spit on.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

Pinkie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Fisher King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah, man!

Belladonna of Sadness


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Birdemic 2 shock and awe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck no

Slither


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Daughters of Darkness


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Twins of Evil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Put me down for "yes" on every Hammer horror film.

The Phantom of the Opera (1962)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

The phantom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

The Robert England Phantom of the Opera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YUP.

EDIT:

Big yes on that one. Did an interview with Jill Schoelen many years ago. 

Phantom of the Paradise?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, but I'll get around to it. Normally I wouldn't touch your movies, but because you're so gung ho on this one in particular, and I've heard a few other people say they like it, I'll try it. Someday.

Mask Of The Phantasm, aka the best Batman movie. Better than The Dark Knight. That's right, I said it. It had to be said. Mark Hamill is 100x the Joker Heath Ledger is.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not yet

Son of the Mask


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thankfully no

Say Anything


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. Obviously I've seen the ultra famous scene where Lloyd Dobler holds up a boombox playing Peter Gabriels In Your Eyes, but never the film. Don't really have an urge to, honestly. Maybe one day. I gotta get more into 80's movies, they're great.

Fast Times At Ridgemont High, which, full disclosure, I have again not seen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes. Still pretty good. 

Breakfast Club


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. I got to it last year. Wasn't the biggest fan of it, but it was alright. Mainly I just hated Bender. I loved when he got bullied by the Dean.

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes 

Cool World


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes. :side:

Zodiac.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe I watched some of it on TV one time but not the whole film. :hmm: I should watch it as thriller movies on serial killers interest me. 

American Pie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Many times in high school.

I don't get to say I've seen many movies in this thread, so I'm glad I got one.

Troy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember watching it at some point, but I don't remember much of it at all. 

The Good Neighbor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It gets a lot of flack, but I love it. At least I did when I saw it. Bought it on Blu Ray, saw it multiple times, but it's been years. I need to see it again, it's a long one, though. I think over 3 hours. 

EDIT - The directors cut is 3 hours, 5 minutes and 8 seconds, not including credits, but I have the directors cut. 

No.

Clerks 2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes. Not quite Clerks 1 is it.

The Goonies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not a good film objectively, but I still think it's funny, and all a comedy has to do is be funny. If it's funny then it's achieved its goal. Comedy does not have to adhere to the rigid standards of a drama.

No. I have to get to it. I'm way behind on my cinema.

Donnie Brasco


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope 

Murder in the Heartland


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes. Love that film.

Edit: Nope.

Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, cool movie. Pacino rocks.

Roma


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Old Yeller (1957)


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No (never read the book either)

Midnight Meat Train


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes. Great movie. Vinnie Jones. :banderas

On that note:

Mean Machine (2001)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No.

*Death Machine*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No

Cube


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Doctor Strange (1978)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Thankskilling


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No but I have watched...

Zombeavers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No. The phase of me wasting time on movies like that has thankfully passed. (pun contra pun)

*The Counselor*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Was that the one where Cameron Diaz fucked a car? No.

The Prestige


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Honey 2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No. I hate musicals and I hate romances.

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Too Late for Tears


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

The hunt for red october


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Madam Satan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No.

*Belle de Jour*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Exterminating Angel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesh.

*Angst*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. Need to check that out.

Black Cat Mansion (1958)


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No

War Games (1983)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

WALL-E


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Up


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes.

*Blind Detective*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> No. Need to check that out.


:O

Thread's over. We've hit the peak.

No.

Looper


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes

The Belko Experiment


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes,


Home Sweet Hell (2015)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope

GoldenEye


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes 

Mayhem


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hayley getting Phantom with a movie *I've* seen. Awesome. Haven't seen Mayhem.


She Killed in Ecstasy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

No.

Hot Fuzz


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes

Alpha Dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. 

Just Imagine (1930)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know the answer.

Sinister (2012).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. 

The Plague of the Zombies


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 


Voices


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

The Ryan Reynolds movie? No

Drive (2011)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes and thank you for putting "Tick of the Clock" in my head.



Before Sunrise


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Desperado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Santo vs el estrangulador


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Nope

I am Number Four


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, I gave it a 4/10.


1969 (1988)


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Nope

A Quiet Place


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope 

Get Out


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope


Tommy Boy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.

50 First Dates.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Monster Dog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope.

Marley & Me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

42nd Street


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No

Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes 

Money Talks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes


The Longest Yard


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes

Mean Girls


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No.

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Die Hard with a Vengeance


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Yippee kay yay

Once Upon A Time in Venice


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The correct line is "Yippie kay yay, *motherfucker*" :xavier

No.

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

no 


The Postman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No.

Goldfinger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes 

Moonraker


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Harold and Kumar go to white castle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Every Day (2018)?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No I have not

Collateral (2004)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not have.


Yoga Hosers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Thankfully, no

Maniac cop


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep.

Maniac (2012).


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No.

First Blood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes

Creed (2015)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Judge Dredd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. 

Dredd.....the version I have seen.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

White girls


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Nope

John Q


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes (although not as good on the rewatch)

Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

I Married a Witch


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No

The Disaster Artist


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

The mighty quinn


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No

Faster (2010)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No.

Big Stan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

12 Rounds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hell no. I ain't touching a WWE film.

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

12 Rounds actually isn't bad tbf

Yes! Classic!

Trading Places?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes

Harlem Nights


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep.

White Heat


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nope,


The Naked Prey (1965)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2

Edge of Seventeen (2016).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.

Sleepless (2017).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes

John Wick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Mortal Kombat Annihilation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

The Shape of Water


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

nope did not see the fish fucking movie

Dead presidents


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

The Mystery Men


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Humanoids from the Deep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Blue Streak


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

No. 

Night of the Living dead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which one? And yes.

Circus of Horrors


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

My bad, I meant the original. 

I haven't seen that. 

Alice Sweet Alice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Sharknado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's cool.

Yup.

EDIT:

Yes.

Homicidal (1961)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope

Rango


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope

Cutting Class


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope

Generation X


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope

Animal house


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

La Grande Illusion


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Last house on the left


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes

American Psycho 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes.

Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Cannibal Ferox


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Anaconda 4


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kinda

Natural born killer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes

Lego Batman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No


Radio Rebel


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Nope

Skate Kitchen.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Bamboozled


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nope, 



Conspirators of Pleasure (1996)


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Nope

Air Force One


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Space Jam


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah. I was into Space Jam hardcore like every other kid was. I ran that VHS ragged. 

E.T. The Extra Terrestrial


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Yep and it's shit.

Casino


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh, I'm watching it now for the first time, a little over an hour in. I wouldn't call it shit, it's fine. It's not very eventful but there's some charm to it.

Yeah, I fucking love Casino. It's not as good as Goodfellas but it's an underrated Scorsese classic that doesn't get a lot of attention. 

Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yep. Very underrated imo.

Glass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, nor Split, nor Unbreakable. According to James and Maso it sucks as well, so I'm not in a rush. 

Blade II


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes it's pretty good though I prefer the first.

Snowpiercer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah.

Trouble in Paradise (1932)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No.

Ben-Hur (1959)


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes

Casablanca


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Children of Men. 

Thank you to Netflix for taking it off the service February 1'st, btw. It gave me the motivation to actually see it. Otherwise I'd still be procrastinating.

I'm half serious and half sarcastic. I hate seeing things leave, but I did need the excuse.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes unfortunately. 

Tekken


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Most of it but not beginning-to-end. Maybe won't ever do that.



Home Alone 4


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Another unfortunately yes. They should've stopped with 2.

Wrong Turn 3.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I cant tell if ZRC is talking about Home Alone or Wong Turn 3 because that statement applies to both.

Friday the 13th past VIII Jason takes Manhattan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have seen every Friday the 13th. Slashers will always be mindless dumb fun. Was referring to Home Alone, Wrong Turn should've stopped at 1.

Hill have eyes 2 (sequel of the remake)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I thought 2 was the only wrong turn they did right


seen half of it lost interest.


The house on haunted hill remake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw it at some point. Back when DVD players came with free films. 

Which brings me to this

The Howling IV.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I have not.

The Mack (1973)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Ebony, Ivory & Jade


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.

Amadeus, the theatrical release. Not the shitty directors cut.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, and here's my review:






Hollywood Shuffle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Kingpin (1996)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kingpin was a pure delight.

The Mist (2007)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

American Psycho 2: All American Girl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Kingpin (1996)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. 

Frankenhooker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

missed that one

Gremlins 2: The New Batch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Woman in the Dunes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Godzilla: King of the Monsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES!! :mark

War of the Gargantuas 

One of my favorite monster mashers.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

The Ten Commandments


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes

Slap Shot


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh the Dudleyz movie? ^_^

*No.*

Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, so dull

Time Bandits










-The penultimate scene reminded me of the end of Game of Thrones


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

What? How could you fucking... *Philistine*! 

:fuckthis

No.

Creepshow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Many, many times.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

A History of Violence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

A Slight Case of Murder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Layer Cake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Amélie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Hot Fuzz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. :banderas 

The Lady is the Boss










So underappreciated.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No

Transcendence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

Head of the Family


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No.

Pulgasari


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Yog, Monster from Space


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Nope

Annabelle: Creation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

The Color of Pomegranates


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Crowned and Dangerous


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Exorcist










-looks like the morning after a wild night out


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Nope

Freaky Friday


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The 1903 silent version of Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Street Fighter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes

Last of the Mohicans?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes

Buy and Cell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

White Chicks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

three men and a little lady


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes

Landmine goes click


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

The Burbs


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah

Ringu


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

******* Zombies


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nope.

Street Kings?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Get Hard


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No

Be , Cool


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Career Opportunities (1991)


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Yes

Once Upon A Time in the West (1968)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes

Casino (1995)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Batman (1989)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I've never seen Batman 89...

Yes.

Shazam (2019)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, they went full disney

Three Fugitives


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

The Black Cauldron (1985)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, twas great

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

I've seen bits of it on TV

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hell yea

Life of Brian


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, funny film

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes.

Jackie Brown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. Tarantino is my favourite director.

Amazingly, I've also seen A Fish Called Wanda, and I don't see many movies, so the fact that I've seen a few on this page is alarming to me. I've also seen the first maybe 20 minutes of Holy Grail but it wasn't funny so I turned it off.

Tarantino's worst movie, Death Proof


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope not seen any QT since Kill Bill.

Beetlejuice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think so once, but I don't remember much of it, I was like a kid

Big Fish


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Rocky Horror


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No

Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah.

The Giant Claw


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nop

Wild Things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep. Not my favorite.

Duck Soup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes

Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

nope

Puppetmaster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Yes
> 
> Curse of Frankenstein


Too many damn times.

I'm wearing this right now:










Hep, stop watching Full Moon nonsense and start watching Hammer!

But yes.

Happy Birthday to Me


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Bonfire of the Vanities


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Actually, yes. Didn't hate it.

Im gonna be all about Hammer films soon enough

I know a horror/ crazy movie Phantom or anybody on this board has never seen. 

Surf Nazis must die.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep.


EDIT:

Incorrect. I've seen it. I've worked for Troma.


Rocco and His Brothers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope 

Challenge accepted.

Blood Feast


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You ain't gonna get me with H.G. Lewis. 

The Red Queen Kills Seven Times


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's on the list of about 120 for "might watch this October." So no, not yet.

Bound


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No... FUCK (I clicked this just to see what you'd put and I got rekt)

*H20: Halloween*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes

2001 maniacs field of screams


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Hitcher (1986)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes

Sleepaway camp IV


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Nope!

Thunder Road


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

The house on the edge of the park


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Doctor Butcher M.D.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No.

Cloud Atlas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no, cloud whatnow

Return of the Living Dead 2 (1988)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeppers.

Executioners from Shaolin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No Demons 2


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


World's most underappreciated film - Student Bodies?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

No

Possession (1981)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Mysterio: Far From Home


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Dead presidents


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Nah

Inception


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Paprika


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Rubber


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Race with the Devil


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Finally one I've seen.

That's all my scary movies unless...

Cutting Class


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

alas, no

Christine (1983)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yus


The Duke of Burgundy


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Requiem for a dream


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Cujo (1983)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hell, yes!


Dead Snow?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kinda. Seen half before I got bored.

Battle royale 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. 

Escape from Galaxy 3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nope

Cube (1997)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Avn't



Xtro


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cube was the shit. Xtro? No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Xtro" is the... expletive. 

You got me: no, I haven't seen that.

"Leave Her to Heaven."










If y'all decide to watch one of my ancient flicks (that isn't a genre flick), make it this one.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

it passed me by

Laura (1944)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:nah2

Audition


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes to the two above me.

Jigoku (1960)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

no, thinking about it next month.

Freak Talks About Sex


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No, but I saw...


Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

_I didn't _

Hellraiser III: Hell on Earth


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I did and it's fun as hell (pun intended)

Lake Placid


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah I seen that it's pretty awful, but the enjoyable kind of bad film.

Mission Impossible Fallout


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

foul mouthed metty white is my crush of all crushes

no I have not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Controversial.

Yeah, I've seen it.

I remember when I used to watch non-horror/Marvel movies...

The Phantom of the Opera (1925), my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

not


Invader Zim: Enter the Florpus


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

the last dragon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Muppets Take Manhattan (1984)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope


The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimention


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope

Allan Quatermain and the lost city of gold.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

nyet

Crocodile Dundee 3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoided that movie like the plague.

Weekend a bernies 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I did, voodoo if you want too

Nacho Libre (2006)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes I've seen it. I hated it, thought it was borderline racist lmao.

Rambo First Blood Part 2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No, only the first one.

State of Grace (1990)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I did naht


Alien vs. Ninja


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nope never heard of it.

Mortal Kombat(1995)


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Nope never heard of it.
> 
> Mortal Kombat(1995)


Seen it, probably 5-7 times. Campy and stupid and the effects have NOT aged well, but still great fun. The sequel is absolutely abominable. 

Zero Effect, my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope 

The spike lee remake of Old Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have.










The Evil


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

'Fraid not

The Wraith


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Men of Honor (2000)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Melodramatic drivel but yes

The feast


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, it's in my top 10 list

Night of the Running Man (1995)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Avenging Force (1986)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

doesn't ring a bell

The Faculty (1998)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea

The Monster Squad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Many, many times. And I've met the cast and crew. 

The Abominable Dr. Phibes :mark


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

not so much

Van Helsing (2004)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doggone Phantom and his horror movie knowledge/connections ae legendary. 

Nope avoided that movie like that plague

Night of the Creeps


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yessssss...

EDIT: 

Yes!

Anyone here in Los Angeles? They'll be doing a Tom Atkins triple feature at the Egyptian in October. Atkins will be there! :mark

The Mummy (2017)

Karloff help us all...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.


I, Frankenstein


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Young Einstein (1988)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea 

From one red head to another:

Drop dead fred


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. It's bad... but I dig it.

From one to another...

Gilda


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oh yea












The Loves of Carmen (1948)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No but I want to


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HECK YEAH!

I have based my entire life on the teachings of William Castle. I've seen it about 3000 times and I will be seeing it again next month at Tarantino's theater. 

The Tingler










God bless William Castle.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Haven't seen It, yet I just saw the trailer and It gave me chills :serious:

The Maze Runner (2014)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avoided like ebola

Lets combine star wars dr who and the flash

Attack the block


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope.

The Huntsman: Winter's War (2016)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Poison Ivy (1992)


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes on Cinemax late night.

*Taxi Driver (1976)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You better believe it, mister!

The Band Wagon :mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope

The Descendents 3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no..

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope. I watched 'The Parent Trap' from 1998 with Lindsay Lohan in it


Legally Blonde


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hell no. 

Freeway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Artists and Models.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No


Gutterballs


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Me Before You (2016)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Haven't.

Broken Arrow


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes

Big (Tom Hanks)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Forrest Gump


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Yup

Pleasantville


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No

Training Day


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Halloweentown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, actually.

Arsenic and Old Lace.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

monkey shines


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

never even heard of it until now

The Dentist (1996)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope.

Catch Me If You Can (2002)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

only for a few minutes when it was shown on tv

Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, of course not.....

Yes. Duh.

Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn, son! You really liked that movie!

Yes.

Thunder Road (1958)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, I did, and part of it is that I didn't expect to like it. I'm also somebody who notoriously hates alternate takes on The Joker, but I just approached it as an alternate universe tale and I went into it, I liked it, but I thought Joaquin was better than the movie as a whole, but from the moment he puts on the Joker outfit, the movie just pops and the climax of the film left me in awe of it.

No.

Mad Max Fury Road, aka the 2 hour car chase.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep

Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uhhhhhhhhh...

The Women


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

no (off note, dentist was the shit). 

Yankee doodle dandy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No


Mean Girls 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They did a sequel to that? LOL. No. I have seen the original.

With that in mind, the original Mean Girls


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Unfortunately yes they made a sequel. Thumbs down Mean Girls 2.

As for the original Mean Girls, yes I've seen in many times.

Speaking of thumbs down movies:

Wild Wild West


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't remember, actually.

Into the Wild (2007)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope wasn't interested

Dead presidents


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

Mad Love (1935)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

The Whisperer in Darkness(2011)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have!

The Haunted Palace (1963)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Annie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes I did

Fame (1980)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heard of it, heard Irene Cara's song about it, but never seen in. 

The Craft


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

the billboard posters put me off

Wolf (1994)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Nah.

The Last Witch Hunter (2015)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Sierra Burgess is a loser


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Starship Troopers (1997)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Fuck yeah! One of my favorite movies to watch as a kid (the nudity in it helped as well lol).

Hard Ball (2001)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes Probs my fav non john wick keanu movie

Soul food


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Beaches (1988)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not

CREEPSHOW (I'm only 35 minutes into it right now and it is absolutely magnificent)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That warms my black, desiccated heart. 

Yes, I've seen it more times than I can remember. I recently attended the premiere of the streaming show; after the event, they screened the original film on 35mm. 









Black Sabbath


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 









Adams family values


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, a classic

Sleepy Hollow (1999)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

I think I have as a kid, but I don't remember much of it.

Damage (2009)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no, just never wanted to

Transformers (2007)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shouldve but didn't

A serbian film I'll be shocked if anybody says yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really? Really?! That was a huge deal when it came out! 

Yeah. Not for the squeamish. 

Four Flies on Grey Velvet.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

City Slickers (1991)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Really? Really?! That was a huge deal when it came out!
> 
> Yeah. Not for the squeamish.
> [/IMG]


Figured people would avoid it after hearing those two words go together that should never go together 

No

Another under-appreciated comedy that few have probably seen.

Drowning Mona


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Lucy (2014)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lucy was great

2 Days in the Valley (1996)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yea that was fine

Don't be a menace to south central while drinking juice in the hood.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Probably watched It like 10 times when I was a teenager LOL

Training Day (2001)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, I didn't rate it

Falling Down (1993)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

'fraid not.

Bad Moon (1996)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no, feels kind of familiar thou

Slither (2006)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep!

Silver Bullet (1985)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope.

The Theory of Everything


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Saint (1997)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

heard of it didn't see it

Willow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope

Obsessed (2009)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Road House (1989)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes 

repossessed


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I saw that before I saw the exorcist

The Jackal (1997)


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Watched and loved it.

War of the planet of the apes


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I did!

Damn Yankees (1958)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Thief of Hearts (1984)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Millennium (1989)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sadly no.

The Company of Wolves (1984)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More werewolf nonsense. :lauren

Yes.

The Beast Must Die


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

'Tis the season...

Yes.

The Undying Monster (1942)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Wolfman (1979)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeesh. Nope.

Cry of the Werewolf (1944)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

nope

Dracula dead and loving it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep.

Love at First Bite


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes.

Byzantium (2012)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:nah2

Scrap Heaven (2005)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nope

Taste the Blood of Dracula (1970)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope

Blacula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WATCH HAMMER FILMS, HEP!

Yes! I adore Blacula!

The Unknown (1927)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Alas, I have not.

The Curse of the Werewolf (1961)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No (premptive HEPH WATCH MORE HAMMER MOVIES OR ELSE), 

Dance of the Dead


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

not

Four Lions (2010)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Had to Google it...

Pharoah's Curse (1957)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes and I own that one-sheet.

Dawn of the Mummy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes and I think it's underrated.

Frankenstein vs The Mummy (2015)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

Dracula, Prisoner of Frankenstein


----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT (Oct 29, 2019)

No.

Matilda.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Dracula, Prisoner of Frankenstein


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

negatory

Revenge of the nerds 2 nerds in paradise


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

positively 

Animal House (1978)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes

Train to Busan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

All Quiet on the Western Front (Any version)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

There was a crooked man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Escape from Alcatraz (1979)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1992)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, but I prefer Sarah Michelle Gellar.










Speaking of Sarah:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, loved Sarah Michelle Gellar in that movie.

The Santa Clause (1994)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

The Dead Pool (1988)


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope

Road House (1989)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.

Pitch Black (2000)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, for about 5 minutes

The Gauntlet (1977)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope.

Maleficent: Mistress of Evil (2019)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope. Doesn't interest me at all.

The Football Factory (2004)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Brian's song


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no

Crossed Swords (1977)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Lean On Me (1989)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yup

Cult of Chucky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

chuck key, chuck key, great stuff

Stargate (1994)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope

Texas chainsaw massacre 3. Bonus if you can name all the people in the pic.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

didn't see

Treasure Planet (2002)
(a movie I thought might bankrupt Disney)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


White Christmas?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No 

Scrooged


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yup loved it.

Groundhog day.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

watched it again and again

Happy Death Day (2017)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The original (1960's) Little Shop of Horrors?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes

1980s Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The Alternate-Ending version of 1980's Little Shop of Horrors where everyone EXCEPT Audrey 2 dies?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:nah2 

Midsommar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Kuroneko


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Internal affairs.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

No

Suspiria (1977)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So many times. And I have pestered Jessica Harper more times than I can count. She's such a nice lady.

Horror Island (1941)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of course. 

Tales of the Third Dimension


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The Monkey King 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. Looks boss, tho.

Onna-Kyuketsuki


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nope.


The extremely bizarre but totally awesome movie - House.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES!!! 10/10!!! :mark

Kill!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Greatest intro to any movie ever made - TAG


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No but I need to now

Oldboy- not the actual version, but the version that shows how much Spike Lee didn't understand the original


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. It's the worst.

It's Love I'm After


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No


Event Horizon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Mad Love (1935)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


ANY Buster Keaton film


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope but I did see his twilight zone episode, does that count?

The Rage: Carrie 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have, Cat. He's my 2nd-favorite icon of the silent era. 

Yes..

Jennifer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

The Entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Ruby


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No but I want to now.

I'm gonna git you sucka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's dumb fun. I think you'll dig it.

Duck, You Sucker


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't think so.


Jack The Giant Killer


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope.

The Silence of the Lambs (1991)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. Harryhausen was one of my heroes.

The Thief of Bagdad (1940)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


The Thief of Bagdad - 1924 version


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Too Late for Tears


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

No, but it's on Youtube so I might check it out later....


Baron Munchausen (The 1943 version)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Holmes & Watson (2018)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fuck No

Im gonna git you sucka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Good answer.

No.

Eyes Without A Face


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Parasite (2019)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Eyes Without a Face" is one of my favorites.

Not yet.

"The Return of Captain Invincible"


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Nope

Paper Towns


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nyet

Two thousand maniacs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Wizard of Gore (1970)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know the answer, Aubrey.

The Irishman. It's on Netflix, you have no excuse.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't have Netflix, so no


The Howling


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Who in the hell wants to watch the usual scorsesee deniro collaboration stretched out to over 3 and a half hours?

Yes I did

American Werewolf in London


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Silver Bullet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> No
> 
> Silver Bullet


What?! You have to rectify that immediately!

Yup.

Christmas Evil


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Biggles: Adventures in Time


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Silent night deadly night 2 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7gIpuIVE3k


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No

Black Christmas(original)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Don't Open Till Christmas... with Caroline Munro!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Heres a phantom stumper: 
Basketcase


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really? Pathetic!

A million times, Henenlotter just did something for my boss, and I own a Belial pillow.

Blood Diner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry I said "pathetic." :sadbecky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Apologies not needed. You was talking about the attempt which yea I probs should've known better than to use a known classic like that .


Dance of the dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was kidding, but... cool.

Yes.

Evil Dead TRAP


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

A Christmas Carol (2009)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Fat Albert (2004)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes.

The man who knew too little


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

Black Christmas (2019)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Roar (1981)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No

*The Jungle Book (1967)*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes

Breaking 2 electric bugaloo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, how could I not

CATS (2019)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Santa Claus 3: Escape Claus


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

NO

2 GIRLS 1 CUP


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Holiday in Handcuffs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No 

Army of darkness


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


Jay and Silent Bob Reboot


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

didn't know that was out yet. i'll rectify the no shortly

Interstellar


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes.


George of the Jungle


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Brendan Fraser was awesome in his day. Most def.

Menace 2 society


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Tammy and the T-Rex


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

1917, aka the movie that actually won best picture because Parasites win was a fraudulent, orchestrated political agenda.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sit down, sweetheart. 

Yeah. It's alright.

Knives Out, my favorite film of last year.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes x 1000. Ana de Armas is a treasure.






The Raid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah.

Lady Whirlwind


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No. I added to my watch list though!






Ip Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

The Jerk (1979)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.






Wayne's World


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

Speaking of Kristy Swanson, 


Bad to the Bone (1997)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.






The Gate


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

License to Drive (1988)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

The Last Laugh (1924)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Supergirl (1984)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

That long ago wow, yes

Last Tango in Paris


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No. Speaking of Tango!






Tango & Cash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Girl on the Third Floor (2019)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Dolittle (2020)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No.






The Last Starfighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Just Imagine (1930)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No. Because Cheshire mentioned it.






The NeverEnding Story


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Why yes, yes I did.

Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So many times. A classic of trash.

Dr. Terror's House of Horrors


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.






Edward Scissorhands


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed.

Polyester


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

No 

CAPTAIN MARVEL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Ivan's Childhood


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No.






Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep, every year.










When the Wind Blows (1986)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Hercules (1983)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Hercules in the Haunted World (One of my favorite movies!)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.






Army of Darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Give a Girl a Break (1953)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No. And I feel awful that I have not.






Bitch Slap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You should.

Yup.


Female Convict Scorpion: Jailhouse 41


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No. ?






Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. One of the best. 

A Serious Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No.






*Ooh, I’m really scared. No! Don’t! There’s a- a peck here with an acorn pointed at me!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of course, my dear.

Van Nuys Blvd.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Not sure. Looks familiar....


Fist of Jesus


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No but it looks awesome lol.






Akira (2019) :3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

A Silent Voice?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Black Knight


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.






Showdown in Little Tokyo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I wish but unfortunately, no

I come in peace


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> I wish but unfortunately, no
> 
> I come in peace



I just watched the trailer and it was essentially the whole movie and the ending. So yeh.

Night of the Running Man (I loved this movie)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. Good movie.

The Unsuspected


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope

eating raoul


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Wish I Was Here (2014)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Freddy Got Fingered (2001)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, yes, a long, long time ago. I heard how bad it was and wanted to see it for myself. I remember virtually nothing except for the sausage bit and I think Rip Torn telling Tom Green to fuck him in the ass or.....something, as well as Tom Greens character having my shitty first name. Thank God Tom Green doesn't get mainstream work anymore.

Clerks 2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope, Im over that universe.

12 monkeys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Three Colors: Red


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

The Avengers (1998)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

The Shining. (Just watched it for the first time.....didn't like it. The scenes with Lloyd were interesting for whatever reason, but other than that, a bunch of boring shit. Horror's not a good genre, everyone. The performances were good, though.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror pays the bills, chump! 

Yes. Many times over.

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No.

Creepshow 3 ( if you didn't , dont cuz holy shit!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Woof. 

Yeah...

Slime City


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phantom said:


> Moonrise Kingdom
> 
> View attachment 86640


I'm sure this was intended for me. I saw half of it. Never finished it. I'll probably finish it soon, but it sucks.

No.

My Fellow Americans (The most underrated comedy ever)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just wanted to post Françoise Hardy.

Yup. I remember liking it.

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Scoob!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. It was pretty cute.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Keep meaning to but no


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Nope

Mortal Kombat









Also, Linden Ashby was absolutely perfect as Johnny. It just needed to be said


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Naw 

apocalypse now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Inferno (1980)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I just like to say that I have seen both Mortal Kombat movies as well as the TV show from the 90s.

But I haven't seen Inferno.


Pain & Gain


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes Sir.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No

Id be shocked if this is yes for anybody but


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

David's my buddy. I watched that with him.

Innerspace.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

The first 'Sex And The City' Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

Dream Wife


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Never seen it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes.

Body Heat (1981)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No.

The Avengers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes.

A Fall From Grace


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

See No Evil 2 (2014)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

North


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh gosh no!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.

Freaky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope and I never will. Tired of these cute movies
time to stump phantom

Tales from the hood 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have now.

Troublesome Night


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, sorry. Rare I watch foreign films.

The Woman in Black (2012)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. It's technically a Hammer film.

Send Me No Flowers

(Happy Doris Day Month!)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Movie 43


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

Love Me or Leave Me


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No, but looks interesting.


Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

no

Surf Ninjas?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Hotel Mumbai


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> No
> 
> Hotel Mumbai


No

Mr. Brooks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah.

Top Hat










(Happy Birthday, Fred Astaire!)


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Nope. Makes me sad since watching The Green Mile.

The Green Mile


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No 

Jack Frost


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No

Cocktail


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.

The Phantom of the Opera (1925), my favorite film.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

no

Leprechaun


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Nope (Only In The Hood)

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Promising Young Woman


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

No

A history of violence


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No

A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes. 

Maximum Risk(Jean Claude van Damme, Natasha Henstridge)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

No. 

Wrong turn(2003?)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

No

Small Soldiers


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

No. 

A perfect murder(Michael Douglas, Viggo Mortensen)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Unfortunately yes. Hated that movie.

The Other Woman (2014)


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

No

Parasite (2019)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes

Apocalypse Now (1979)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Men in Black II (2002)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, bleh

The Care Bears Movie


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes

Wildcats.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Nacho Esqueleto said:


> Yes
> 
> Wildcats.


No

To End All Wars... (2001)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Not

Spy Game (2001)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Not

Spy Hard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No

Set It Off (1996)


----------

